# Male peeing everywhere



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

We adopted a 9 month old male chi last night. Who by the way is such a sweetheart! Anyway, he is not neutered and he is lifting his leg on everything! Would neutering fix this? I was planning on getting it done anyway (my vet is booked a month!) But is there anything else I can do?


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

I've heard on this forum that a lot of people use belly bands to stop the marking. This may be a quick fix till you can get him fixed. We had an adopted lab before that marked a little in the house at first. He was fixed right before we got him. After catching him 2x & giving a firm "NO!" and taking him right outside, he got the idea.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if hes not neutered and in a strange house its deifnatly teritory marking, getting him fixed should remove his need to lift his leg in the house however it might take a few weeks (up to 8 weeks usually) for all the testosterone to diminish. so expect marking and even humping for a little while after the neuter.
during that time invest in a belly band for when you cant watch him, and whenever hes not wearing it (when you can watch him) a squirt bottle or sound can (can with a handfull of pennies) everytime you see him lift his leg squirt/shake so he'll learn that it results in a bad effect.

the neutering WILL help no end though!


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

thank you. Even it it heloped 50% I would be happy. I am getting a belly band today. Funny he hasn't humped on anything yet, so maybe there is hope lol I am going to post a pic soon, he is so cute!


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, my Tucker is a rescue and was neutered when I got him. However, he marked for about 6 weeks after getting him. I used a belly band and still keep it on hand, but he no longer marks (at least in my house) I agree with Foxy, it's the strange house. Guess they have to make everything smell like they do hahaha. Good luck.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a similar thing with Chili wanting to mark & pee in the house I had him neutered at 9 months (way too late I know!!) & he now wears a belly band I was told by the vet that he would completly stop marking in 3 months but a few members on here have told me that he may never fully stop marking. Good luck with him & the belly band is a life saver.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

id say getting the belly band is a great way untill hes neutered!! merlin used to mark ALLLLL the time at his other home....once he was fixed there hasnt been one mark  (this isnt always the case-some need more encouragement-and some may never stop marking completely)


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, my mom (step-mom) ended up taking him. She has been dying for a little dog and was pratically crying to have him. He loves her to death and BlackJack didn't like him to much, so I think it will be better. She found a vet to get him neutered next week. So all-in-all it works out well 

We got him from some lady that was going to "dump" him at the kill shelter because she was pregnant! I think the truth was he was peeing everywhere. How sad


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if he is 9 months neutering may not solve the marking. Neutering will only prevent marking of it is done before the dog is mature enough to know to mark. However, netering may help with the training. It is just not a "cure".


----------

